#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > General Discussion >  >  How would you discipline yourself?

## Moana

Hi everyone!

Do you have a habit of putting certain things off until the last minute? Do you find it hard to stick to most things you plan to do?

My question is how would you guys discipline yourself? Kindly share us if you guys have any idea?

----------


## Adiza

> Hi everyone!
> 
> Do you have a habit of putting certain things off until the last minute? Do you find it hard to stick to most things you plan to do?
> 
> My question is how would you guys discipline yourself? Kindly share us if you guys have any idea?



Good question Shivani. I also wanted to know some discipline ideas to avoid last minute works :Frown: .

----------


## Karikaalan

> Hi everyone!
> 
> Do you have a habit of putting certain things off until the last minute? Do you find it hard to stick to most things you plan to do?
> 
> My question is how would you guys discipline yourself? Kindly share us if you guys have any idea?


Everything is practice. It research says that if you keep doing a same thing daily for more than 40 days , you will get addicted to doing it without forcing yourself on it .. so practice on it

----------


## Bhavya

> Everything is practice. It research says that if you keep doing a same thing daily for more than 40 days , you will get addicted to doing it without forcing yourself on it .. so practice on it


Couldn't Agree more, As we say *"Practice make the man Perfect",*With regular practice we can achieve anything in life.

----------


## Bhavya

> Hi everyone!
> 
> Do you have a habit of putting certain things off until the last minute? Do you find it hard to stick to most things you plan to do?
> 
> My question is how would you guys discipline yourself? Kindly share us if you guys have any idea?


First change your habit of do things in the last minute and make it as your daily practice, With practice you will start to do the things on time.
This is the best way to discipline yourself

----------


## Moana

> Good question Shivani. I also wanted to know some discipline ideas to avoid last minute works.


Well, why don't you share us some tips if you can Adiza? :Big Grin:

----------


## Moana

> First change your habit of do things in the last minute and make it as your daily practice, With practice you will start to do the things on time.
> This is the best way to discipline yourself


Very true thank you so much for the tips, Finally Adiza you've got your answer lol!

----------


## Moana

> Everything is practice. It research says that if you keep doing a same thing daily for more than 40 days , you will get addicted to doing it without forcing yourself on it .. so practice on it


That is very true. Practice makes perfect! When practicing us to get disciplined more we will get used to it!

----------


## Moana

> First change your habit of do things in the last minute and make it as your daily practice, With practice you will start to do the things on time.
> This is the best way to discipline yourself


Very true, thanks so much for sharing the information!

----------


## Bhavya

> Very true, thanks so much for sharing the information!


It's my pleasure, I hope now you changed your habit to doing things in the last minute. In fact if we neglect to do the things on time it will increase our workload and increase our stress and burden.

----------

